# Non-profit organizations in Algarve?



## panama12 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello expats,

Does anyone know any non-profit organizations in Algarve?

I am mainly interested in environmental and humanitarian organizations.


----------



## QuietSôô (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Panama12,

I'm a new member too
recently living near Portimao 

we actually have the same question : wishing to help and give time
that's is how i saw somme ad this month in the "Portugal News" paper
Portima soup kitchen needs volunteers.
In every town in Portugal you can find what is called "Casa da Misericordia". Good place to enquire. 

all the best !


----------

